# Reaktivieren von Zeolith



## barbarella (3. Aug. 2009)

Hallo. Sagt mir mal, ist es richtig, dass man Zeolith reaktivieren kann, indem man ihn für 24 h in Salzwasser (Kochsalzlösung) legt und so bis zu einem Jahr oder länger im Filter verwenden kann?


----------



## Xeal (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Hallo !
Zeolith ist ein sogenannter Ionentauscher. D.h. seine atomare Struktur sieht so aus, dass es bestimmte Ionen (die du aus deinem Teich entfernen möchtest) wie in einem Käfig einschließt. Wenn du Zeolith in gesättigte Kochsalzlösung legst verdrängst du diese Schadstoffe aus dem Käfig; du regenerierst das Zeolith. 
Ob man das bis zu einem Jahr im Filter verwenden kann, hängt schätze ich von deinem Teich ab, mir kommt ein Jahr aber zu lange vor... 
Ich kenne allerdings keine praktische Möglichkeit um festzustellen, ob das Zeolith bereits "voll besetzt" ist.. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## barbarella (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Danke. 
HM...  man soll doch das Zeolith eh alle zwei Monate auswechseln, um gute wirkung zu erzielen? Vielleicht bemerkt man, dass die Filterwirkung nachläßt?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Ich würds jeden Monat in 5 %ige Kochsalzlösung erneuern. Allerdings bin ich persönlci nicht mehr von Zeo angetan - __ Hel-X bietet weit mehr Vorteile im Biobereich.


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> - __ Hel-X bietet weit mehr Vorteile im Biobereich.


sind dies nicht zwei verschieden Stiefel?
Hel-x als Besiedlungsfläche für Bakterien, und zeolithals Katalysator für chemische Prozesse?
Bei ausreichendem Einsatz von Hel-x könnte ich somit auf zeolith verzichten? 
FYI:
- Ich hatte beides bis heute nicht im Einsatz, habe mir aber zum testen 25 kg Zeolilth besorgt -


----------



## zickenkind (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Hallo,

habe bei mir in der letzten Filterstufe auch Zeolit liegen. Allerdings nur zur Sicherheit. Je nach Teichgrösse halten so ca. 20 KG bis zu 3-4 Monate. Allerdings auch wieder abhängig vom Fischbesatz. Dient halt als Wasserverbesserer usw. Regenerieren geht mit Salzbad über Nacht sehr gut, um die Wirkung zu verbessern darf das Wasser gerne warm sein. Tja wann ist das Zeolit gesättigt, schwer zu sagen. Wenn bei mir die Wasserqualität sich verändert, sprich die Algen nehmen wieder zu oder das Wasser wird milchig dann wird es wieder Zeit. Allerdings ist Zeolit kein WUNDERMITTEL gegen Algen oder Krankheiten!!!  Es kann unterstützen aber keine Wunder vollbringen.

Beziehe mein Zeolit hier:  http://www.zeonatura.eu/epages/61789202.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61789202/Categories/Gartenteich

Schnelle Lieferung, Netter Kontakt, Menge Info über Zeolit, usw.


----------



## barbarella (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Danke euch. Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Filterwirkung zufrieden also auch mit dem Zeolith. Habe aber auch noch nie etwas anderes ausprobiert. 
@Wanderfalke: Ich dachte, Zeolith schlägt sozusagen zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe und dient sowohl als chemischer "Filter" durch den Ionenaustausch wie gleichzeitig als Besiedlungsfläche für Mikroben, durch die Oberflächenstruktur? Letzteres wäre  aber eigentlich nicht notwendig, da ausreichend andere Möglickeiten zur bakterienbesiedlung vorhanden sind. 
Vergleicht mal eure Riesenteiche nicht mit meinem Mini, ich brauche immer nur 1 bis 2 kg 
Zeolith in meinem Filter.
Was mich aber noch brennend interessiert: Kann man diesen Vorgang des in Kochsalzlösung-Legens unbegrenzt durchführen und wird das Material immer wieder einsatzfähig oder ist damit irgendwann Schluß und muß ich neues Zeolith kaufen? 
Zumindst rein logisch wüßte ich nicht, warum das nicht immer wieder funktionieren sollte?
PS: @Ralf: dieses __ Hel-x ist wirklich reine Besiedlungsfläche, sowas habe ich zusätzlich aber das bindet kein N, genau darum geht es mir aber.


----------



## Xeal (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Also rein theoretisch kann man einen Ionentauscher immer wieder verwenden... Ich kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, ob der durch den Einsatz im Teich irgendwie verschleißt. Ich denke aber das dauert rel. lange


----------



## Aristocat (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Reaktivieren von Zeolith*

Hallöle!
Man kann Zeolith seeeeeeehr lange verwenden! Ich habe meinen Filter gebraucht mit Zeolith gekauft und der lief davor schon einige Jahre, dann hatte er ein Jahr Pause und wurde bei mir reaktiviert. Allerdeings habe ich micht teuren Zeolithrefresher gekauft. Das es auch mit NaCl geht find ich ja klasse!

Kann mir jemand mal das Verhältnis angeben, was ich für 25 Kg Zeolith brauche? Gerne auch als PN wenns hier nicht reinpasst. Danke!


----------

